

Show HN: Translate your content directly from Google Drive with the Unbabel API - vasco_
http://blog.unbabel.com/post/78660646822/translate-your-content-directly-from-google-drive-with

======
manelpedro
Since this is a "shared base" service, are there any controls in place if a
client requests some kind of confidentiality?

~~~
gracaninja
We can make your content anonymous by replacing the proper nouns. What kind of
confidentiality were you looking for?

------
ergodic
Cool, you should try to sell this to community managers working on twitter.

~~~
vasco_
hmm.. interesting, what do you mean?

------
manelpedro
How is this shared throughout the translators?

~~~
gracaninja
Each request is split into different tasks. Each task is routed to a chain of
translators until we are confident with the quality of the translation.

------
nclx
I <3 u vasco_

